
The road less traveled: Hacker House: Lessons learned (and how to start your own) - zaveri
http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2009/05/hacker-house-lessons-learned-and-how-to.php
======
thesethings
Thanks for writing this up. There were good, specific bits of advice in here I
hadn't thought of (and I've had lots of roommates).

(Though I do think no matter how common your interests are, the most important
part of sharing living space is stuff like respecting other people's moods and
stuff, etc)

So, that's it, I'm inspired. I want to start a Hacker House in Portland, OR.
Though _I'm_ a computer person, other people's hacking would not be limited to
code. I'd also welcome bike hackers, materials hackers, etc.

Dudes and dudettes (i'm a girl, both boys + girls welcome) in the area should
hit me up to talk/wiki-ify any thoughts you have. Am thinking of starting this
late summer-ish.

Email within two clicks of my profile here.

------
kiwidrew
This is something that's interested me ever since I heard about the first
Hacker Houses here on HN, and it's great to hear some details about how it
worked out. I'd love to get a bunch of folks together in one place and let the
ideas flow, especially if there was some hardware involved. Kind of a modern-
day mad scientists' laboratory, if you will...

EDIT: and if anyone else in Wellington NZ thinks the same way, take a look at
my profile and get in touch. :)

------
apwalker
Another tip: get a cleaning lady. 5+ guys in a house can get messy quick. :-)

------
dmolnar
If you are interested in this, you may also enjoy this presentation on "hacker
space design patterns":
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2007/Fahrplan/events/2133.en.h...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2007/Fahrplan/events/2133.en.html)

These design patterns proved helpful when setting up Noisebridge, a hacker
space in San Francisco.

~~~
omarish
This was actually what first inspired us to make the hacker house in
Charlottesville. Thanks for the link!

------
zhyder
Your formula for sharing rooms doesn't seem to scale well to many room-
sharers. How about:

P = (houserent * 0.5)/numpeople + (houserent * 0.5 * a)/numrooms

Where a=0.5 if you're sharing a room, else a=1. This basically assumes that
half your rent is going towards the common areas & utilities and the other
half is going towards the room.

------
ashishk
Anyone interested in starting a HH in the Cambridge/ Boston area? If so, ping
me!

------
3pt14159
Anyone else besides me pass the first two tests? Pretty awesome way to attract
a group of nerds, if you ask me. (going to work on the third at home).

------
scorxn
What counts as a commitment? Just a verbal agreement or contract / down
payment? Seems like people backing out would be an early concern.

~~~
dustice
I imagine the standard leasing procedures would apply - that is, safety
deposit + contract.

------
jmtame
check out the current pa hh rates ;)

~~~
sachinag
Perhaps, but we have women here.

